# NFAA Awards



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I didn't want to hijack Ron Meadows "I Finally Did It" thread because it definitely deserves it's own space. In that thread Jbird suggested that Ron get a patch to remember his 500 Field round (which is a great idea). How do you go about getting a patch? The NFAA website has an awards section but doesn't go into a lot of detail. I think that promoting the awards would do a lot to draw in new archers. There aren't many who will join and shoot top scores right away. I think it would keep some of the new folks interested longer (long enough for them to realize just how much fun this is) if they received awards for marked improvement. Having a tangible goal (next level patch or 20 patch or something) can make it more exciting, even if you're the low man on the scoresheet. The awards just aren't talked about. Is it possible for a club to have the patches available, certify the score sheet and present the patch that day, sending any paperwork off after the fact?

As I'm typing this I realize the need to be an NFAA member to get the patches. Is there any way to work around this long enough to get someone interested? Do any clubs have their own patches for guests?

What do you all think? I'm just trying to think of ways to draw more folks to field archery. I'm fairly new to field archery, but this past weekend at Sherwood was the most folks I've seen at a shoot. It looked like everyone had a great time. At our club, about 30 minutes away, we are lucky to get 6-10 people for field archery tournaments. The next week we'll pull in almost 100 3D shooters, paying more money, trying to win a trophy and shooting only 30 arrows!?!?

Thanks Jbird for bringing this up.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

i called the NFAA office asking for a form to be sent for a robbinhood award for my wife "we are both first time members" and still no form or patch! 
i feel your pain.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*more promoting*

I know this is the field forum, but along the same lines, why not do more to promote the hunting awards? I hunt and personally think it would be great to be considered a "Bowhunter" or "Master Bowhunter" by a State or Nationally recognized Organization that's been around for decades. A lot of the 3D'ers I've met are hunters, so even if you don't appeal to them via field archery, at first, maybe you can bring them into the organizations with the hunting awards long enough for them to see how much fun Field Archery really is. 

Maybe putting folks and their accomplishments out there for people to see (patches, profiles on websites, etc) would help draw more folks to field archery. A great example is Ron's 500+ and the fact that he almost gave up the idea of getting it shooting BHFS. Put that on an organizations website with a picture of him holding a 500 patch and a short bio. 15 other folks say I'm going to give that try.

I'll stop talking now. This is probably happening and I'm just missing it. Other than this forum I don't see or hear a lot of folks talking about field archery. I appreciate those of you that read through the whole thing and I apologize if I've posted this in the wrong forum


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*a Catch 22*

See it was a VBA shoot so unfortunatly you cant apply for any NFAA awards since the club in not affiliated with the NFAA...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Just to Add to the Discussion*

There are patches for your first robin hood. There is the 500 patch and also
the Perfect Animal pin for shooting a 560 on the animal round without counting the bonus points. There is also a set of Field pins and a set of
Hunter pins. You get a pin for each of the distances in these rounds that you shoot a 20 on. These pins are normally available at the NFAA Sectionals and the Outdoor Nationals. The individual yardage hang offs usually cost $1.00 or so each. Some people go for years trying to fill out the sets. I was lucky that I got my 80 yd walk up and 70 yard walk up pins at my first Nationals. It took my three years to get the Perfect Animal pin because I always managed to shoot at least one 18.

Most of our local shoots have quit giving trophys because of cost. I think a very good idea would be to get a Club Pin that will accept hang offs and then
give the little hang off pins that say 1st, 2nd, or 3rd place as a memento of your performance. Trophys and Plaques kinda lose their significance after a while and should only be given at the really big shoots, sectionals, state, and Nationals as far as I'm concerned.

Jbird


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Jbird said:


> There are patches for your first robin hood. There is the 500 patch and also
> the Perfect Animal pin for shooting a 560 on the animal round without counting the bonus points. There is also a set of Field pins and a set of
> Hunter pins. You get a pin for each of the distances in these rounds that you shoot a 20 on. These pins are normally available at the NFAA Sectionals and the Outdoor Nationals. The individual yardage hang offs usually cost $1.00 or so each. Some people go for years trying to fill out the sets. I was lucky that I got my 80 yd walk up and 70 yard walk up pins at my first Nationals. It took my three years to get the Perfect Animal pin because I always managed to shoot at least one 18.
> 
> ...


When i was a youngster and shooting field with my recurve i saw lots of folks that wore vests that had patches and pins all over them. I thought they looked great and i wanted one my self. But many years later i see folks that wear them and get laughed at, so they stopped wearing them all togeather. Very seldom do you see anyone showing off there patches and pins this way.

Indiana gives the state pin for the hang offs that you talk about. I wear mine on my cap and get a lot of comments about them from time to time. We get the pins and hang offs at our district shoots for indoors and outdoors. I also have a robinhood pin on my cap. But there is a form you have to fill out and send in to get these patches and pins. So mabe the folks of today just don't want to mess with the hassle of getting them any more. AC


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

*NFAA Small Game awards*

Like these pins ?








Or these? 








and these?


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I guess I'm just surprised that these pins and patches aren't talked about more. Maybe it's because folks were made fun of like Archery Charlie was describing. Other folks may have seen that and decided it wasn't worth pursuing. Lack of interest, lack of information on how to obtain them. It's a shame though. elkslayer has a really nice collection (thanks for sharing) as I'm sure others do. I'll read up to find out how I can go about getting them if I qualify. I think it would be nice to have these to show to others and remember past accomplishments. I guess I grew up in the wrong era.

By the way, I saw a knife making post here on AT earlier in the year. The handle had a Wisconsin(I think) Bowhunter Association emblem on each side. It looked pretty cool. Shooter of the year award?

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

There are several of us here in Mass that have decided to go ahead and seriously start collecting these beginning this year. Fortunately, all of our weekly shoots are registered shoots and are on approved courses so we have the opportunity to collect these at more than just Sectional or National shoots. I'm looking forward to collecting them!!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

The shoot at Sherwood was a VBA shoot and you can get a 500 pin from the VBA if you had the people shooting with you sign your card. All you have to do is fill out the application form, which I can get for you, and along with $5 [ I think] you can get a five hundred pin. These are new to the VBA and I don't know if they recieved them yet but they will have them at some point this spring.
Terry


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rudeman said:


> There are several of us here in Mass that have decided to go ahead and seriously start collecting these beginning this year. Fortunately, all of our weekly shoots are registered shoots and are on approved courses so we have the opportunity to collect these at more than just Sectional or National shoots. I'm looking forward to collecting them!!


Is this something with the NFAA that a member can do on their own and the host club does not have to do for them? Just send a signed card, for example, or some other evidence of accomplishment along with proper documentation and funds and obtain them directly from the NFAA, or is it something that must be started by a club, either member club or the shoot host club?

Just curious, may be a way to get more youth and newcomers involved.. :noidea:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

tabarch, 

thanks for the information. I scanned the VBA website and found a one-liner on this page http://www.vbarchers.com/photo.htm with the information for downloading the application for the VBA's Individual Achievement Awards.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Is this something with the NFAA that a member can do on their own and the host club does not have to do for them? Just send a signed card, for example, or some other evidence of accomplishment along with proper documentation and funds and obtain them directly from the NFAA, or is it something that must be started by a club, either member club or the shoot host club?
> 
> Just curious, may be a way to get more youth and newcomers involved.. :noidea:




```

```
thought there was a form the archer can fill out... i just browsed the nfaaa site, couldn't find any info on procedure on how to claim-order. 
maybe it goes from club-to director-to councilmen... ?? .....:set1_thinking:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Pins*

All I know is that you have to have two people on your butt sign the cards and identify the yardage that you got the 20's on. Your NFAA director should know who has the pins if anyone in your section has taken on the job
of bringing them to the sectionals or Nationals. I have a complete set of the Field pins and a complete set of the Hunter pins and it took me three years to do it. All of these were done at either the Sectionals or the Outdoor Nationals. My wife has almost a complete set of Field and Hunter pins and already has the 80 yd wu and 70 wu. I don't know what the rules are about the pins as to whether they have to be earned in a Sectional, State, or National shoot. If no one in your area shows up at the shoots with the pins maybe you can send a double signed score card from a registered shoot to Mary Helen and the money for the pins.
Jbird


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> thought there was a form the archer can fill out... i just browsed the nfaaa site, couldn't find any info on procedure on how to claim-order.
> maybe it goes from club-to director-to councilmen... ?? .....:set1_thinking:


I just fired off an email to the NFAA... let's see what they say..  :darkbeer:

I'll check with our NFAA director, he may be shooting on Saturday.. :thumb:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Awards*

There is a form to be filled out By the shooter and the desk captain who sends it to the state awards chairperson and than goes to NFAA to be sent to archer. This is why many don't talk about these awards. Here in NJ we are trying to get this Information out to the archers and get their awards as quick as we can.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> tabarch,
> 
> thanks for the information. I scanned the VBA website and found a one-liner on this page http://www.vbarchers.com/photo.htm with the information for downloading the application for the VBA's Individual Achievement Awards.


that is the correct form, also sent a PM to you.
Terry


----------

